# First royal clutch of the year



## schroomy (May 11, 2011)

Sarah and i woke up this morning to find our first royal clutch of the year. The female gave us 5 good egg's and the pairing was a bumble Bee male. who has been sewing his oats with most of our females this season, we have another female that has just had her prelay shed yesterday and a few others following suit

















Now that waiting game begins again 

Chris


----------



## Asharee133 (May 11, 2011)

whats the male look like?


----------



## Jazzz (May 11, 2011)

make sure you post some pics when they hatch! i really like the look of ball pythons =]


----------



## schroomy (Jul 8, 2011)

These hatched out few days back we got 3 normals and 2 Bee's

















A pic of the daddy 





Chris


----------



## Beloved_Reptiles (Jul 8, 2011)

Wow they look great, I'm sure you're very happy with the outcome!


----------



## HerpAddict (Jul 8, 2011)

They are amazing!!! I want one


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jul 8, 2011)

That's awesome. The colours and patterns are amazing.


----------



## schroomy (Jul 17, 2011)

One of the baby bee's shed the other day so grabbed a pic


----------



## Jazzz (Jul 17, 2011)

wow they look awesome! i love the pic with its head sticking out of the egg, so cute!!


----------



## Syn2554 (Jul 19, 2011)

when were Ball Pythons legalised in Australia? Just curious.

oh wait... are they even??


----------



## Erebos (Jul 19, 2011)

Syn2554 said:


> when were Ball Pythons legalised in Australia? Just curious.
> 
> oh wait... are they even??


 
Look at his profile. And congrats. There nice


----------



## RickLeekong (Jul 19, 2011)

absolutely beautiful


----------



## Jay84 (Jul 20, 2011)

Stunning! So jealous


----------



## Cockney_Red (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice to hear them called by their correct name, rather than the usual Sepo name used by most, here....congrats


----------



## pythrulz (Jul 20, 2011)

Hatchies look really stunning wish we could keep ball pythons here


----------



## schroomy (Jul 21, 2011)

Grabbed a pic of both of them all cuddled up 






Chris​


----------

